
Ask HN: How to make your Google analytics and Adwords account GDPR compliant - inertial
If you are running an honest small business, you are probably short on resources for GDPR compliance. Is there a simple bullet list of things to do to ensure that your analytics account &amp; adwords account are GDPR compliant. Most of the blogs I&#x27;ve come across are full of legal mumbo-jumbo and screenshots of e-mail updates from Google.<p>I could gather this so far :<p>Google Analytics:<p>- Declare clearly what personal information is collected in your privacy policy. Any simple boiler plate avaible ?<p>- Have a cookie consent banner for EU that is opt-in i.e. no tracking cookies are set until the user says so. Hardly anyone is doing this yet.<p>- Use anonymizeIP function in google analytics i.e. : ga(&#x27;set&#x27;, &#x27;anonymizeIp&#x27;, true);<p>Google Adwords:<p>- Declare clearly what personal information is collected in your privacy policy. Any simple boiler plate avaible ?<p>- If you are using re-marketing, either disable it or let it be known in privacy policy ?
======
termsfeed
Hopefully this helps.

> Google Analytics: > \- Declare clearly what personal information is
> collected in your privacy policy. Any simple boiler plate avaible ?

If you only want to disclose what kind of personal information you collect,
you don't need special clauses. Simply disclose what personal information you
collect.

However, a Privacy Policy should include:

\- What personal information you collect \- What are you doing with that
information (the purposes) \- What controls users have \- Whom you share the
information with (third parties)

> Google Analytics: > \- Have a cookie consent banner for EU that is opt-in
> i.e. no tracking cookies are set until the user says so. Hardly anyone is
> doing this yet.

You can have a look at [https://privacypolicies.com/cookie-
consent/](https://privacypolicies.com/cookie-consent/) as it's easy to
implement with jQuery to categorize non-important cookies to not load before
you get consent from users.

> Google Analytics: > \- Use anonymizeIP function in google analytics i.e. :
> ga('set', 'anonymizeIp', true);

Yes. This article, aimed at Rails developers, can help as well:

[https://pawelurbanek.com/gdpr-compliance-blog-
rails](https://pawelurbanek.com/gdpr-compliance-blog-rails)

> Google Adwords: > \- Declare clearly what personal information is collected
> in your privacy policy. Any simple boiler plate avaible ?

Same as above.

> Google Adwords: > \- If you are using re-marketing, either disable it or let
> it be known in privacy policy ?

You should disclose it in your Privacy Policy and inform users how they can
opt-out from behavioral remarketing done by AdWords cookies.

